
Apple Designer Matt Casebolt, will now be designing Teslas - mrkd
https://9to5mac.com/2017/01/11/matt-casebolt-touchbar-macbook/
======
Apocryphon
Casebolt- now that's an evocative name for an industrial designer.

Kind of grim news for a possibility of a Mac Pro refresh coming out anytime
soon.

------
DoodleBuggy
More bad news for Apple and the Mac

